# Can A 90 pound male german shepherd get along with a cat?



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Yes with proper breeding...

Ziggy aka Dr. Evil...The pedigree as I know it:

Sire Garfield...orange and white tabby born in barn
Dam "unknown" stray found by Garfield in barn :wub:

Selective breeding helps i.e. only surviving kitten in litter :shocked:

HAHA LOLO 
Go Ziggy you rock! 

By the way Ziggy lives with 9 german shepherds and "breaks in" numerous litters of puppies to "HIS" way


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

those pics are GREAT!!!! Love it!!! My Nellie loves cats. Her fave.... she will cry if one comes on TV and then leaves.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahahah the last one is funny, seems like the little puppy is going the get "smack" in the back of the head by the cat lool!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

I sure am hoping so.... I have a 40 pound, 5 month old puppy and all she wants to do is chase my 3 cats. It's clear that she doesn't want to harm them, only play, but she's 40 pounds and they weigh ~5 pounds a piece. My fear is that she would accidentally harm one. Right now we have "supervised" visits, and while Sofie will obediently sit, she shakes and cries while she's doing it because she so wants to play. If she would calm down, they'd not be so scared of her and run, which instigates the chase, and the claws. Lawd have mercy.....my house is a zoo.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Of course the can just be smart about it.


----------

